# CNC Diamond Router Bits Costs



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

CNC Diamond Router Bits are available at a reasonable cost and I hope to help with that; remember your bottom line, diamond tooling is 100x that of carbide. These new cutting tools are silver brazed to precision made and balanced tool bodies. The diamonds are synthetic, a man made cultured diamond. 

The usual form of diamond in cutting tools is micrometer-sized grains dispersed in a metal matrix (usually cobalt) sintered onto the tool. This is typically referred to in industry as polycrystalline diamond (PCD). PCD-tipped tools can be found in mining and cutting applications. For the past fifteen years, work has been done to coat metallic tools with CVD diamond, and though the work still shows promise it has not significantly replaced traditional PCD tools.
Thanks
Thomas


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Mike, I saw that you had a question about more diamond tools, sorry I can not reply with personal message (not at my 10 yet). Anyway, here's my website you can visit, (hope routerforum will let it through)"still won't work" let's try this... rockysaw.wix.com/diamondrouterbit
just put the hyper link in front of the rockysaw and you should be good to go!
Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your reply's and welcome's. Nice to see the personal reception.... :>)
Thomas


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's a Photo when I was in Estes Park, Co. "sorry, just missed Longs Peak but got Meeker,. Enjoy
Long's Peak = 14,259 ft
Mount Meeker = 13,911 ft


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Mike, Let me know if you received my info to get to my router bit site, Thanks.
Tom


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Some Trail Ridge Road photo's; On Top Of The World as we say...


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

*Looking West*

Looking west at the Colorado front range, Long's and Meeker Peak from the house.


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

hey hey! It may look like maybe I've reached by quota for 10 post... :>)
Thomas


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll try and send the link again. Here's my Router Bit site: 
diamond and carbide router bits


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you "routerforum" for your membership.
Thomas


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thomas Estes Park, Co. is a beautiful place. 

One of the alumni from the high school I graduated from in Germany holds a yearly all year reunion in Estes Park every year. I love seeing the elk in the downtown area and driving across the divide and seeing the moose along the sides of the road.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here are some pictures from the last time I was in Estes Park.


----------

